# Slaine's Log



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sex: Male

Height: 5ft 11"

Weight: 262lbs

Age:36

Target Weight:196lbs

Target Date: 16/04/2010

Start Date:22/06/2009

Total Weight Loss To Date: 36lbs

Week 00: Weight: 262lbs 22/06/2009

Week 01: Weight: 256lbs 29/06/2009

Week 02: Weight: 247lbs 06/07/2009

Week 03: Weight: 246lbs 13/07/2009

Week 04: Weight: 241lbs 20/07/2009

Week 05: Weight: 236lbs 27/07/2009

Week 06: Weight: 234lbs 03/08/2009

Week 07: Weight: 234lbs 10/08/2009

Week 08: Weight: 231lbs 17/08/2009

Week 09: Weight: 228lbs 24/08/2009

Week 10: Weight: 226lbs 31/08/2009

Week 11: Weight: 225lbs 07/09/2009

Week 12: Weight: 224lbs 14/09/2009

Week 13: Weight: 222lbs 21/09/2009


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

I know what you guys are saying

"MY EYES ME EYES"


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Ok dude.

Now I can see what you mean.

Actually, youv got a really great frame to build muscle on. The gut.... yes, you might have some issues regarding excess skin...... maybe some one with more experience of that could step in here, but im sure in the long run if you lose the gut, the skin can be taken care of.

You look like a big strong guy, so you should start progressing on those weights pretty quickly.

I Guareentee you as soon as you start lifting fairly heavy but with good form, that gut, will shrink!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good to see another journal 

take youre weight loss slow and steady bud as said above.

whats your routine like?

Respec to the pics!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hopefully someone can help me out with regards to flappy skin, i was reading an article in mens health and a guy in very similar situation to me started at 19st and now is 12 stone, i know i aint gunna get that low but he didnt get any skin removed.

If i need to get it removed ill get it removed rather have a scar than a fat gut


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

My routine is cycling as much as i can everyday if need be and Opeth kindly helped me out with some info regarding a noobs start guide to weights

Bodybuilding.com - Myron Mielke - Do You Want Huge Rippling Muscles? Blast Untapped Growth With Beginner Training Plan!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah the routines good but 3 a week may be pushing it(me and my rest factor lol)

probly be ok for a while but have a think about training every third day if youre strength stagnates and recovery slows.


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Thats what the 4 day split is for.

To move up when you think you need to maybe after 2 months.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i didnt get as far as the 4 day split.

no surpises in me saying that a 4 days split,on nites and drug free is suicide


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Slaines log, stardate 02/07/09.

Went to gym for first weights, followed the regime i was given. Gunna be hard to find my weight allowance i dont know the terms. Came out after 60 mins and thought i had parkinsons.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

post up your diet


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

lol, is that a good or bad thing?

Its a goo feeling when you come out of the gym, and you KNOW you had a good workout.

With the weights, start light, but then weekly add a bit more till you reach a level where you know your challenging your self )not killing your self).

Stick with it for a week-2 weeks -3 weeks untill you think you could lift a bit more etc....


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Come on cal, surely you can make progress on a four day split with out drugs??


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Breakfast:

Porridge with slight dash of honey

Banana

Snack:

Low fat yoghurt

whey shake

Lunch:

Home made soup

Tuna or chicken salad / weight watchers 200 cal meals for a £1 / Eggs on wholemeal bread

Snack:

Banana

?

Dinner:

Chicken / Steak / Fish

with sweet potatoes or cous cous or brown rice or brown pasta

Veg

Salad

Supper:

Ryvita with cottage cheese


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if i could gain on a 4 day split dont you think i`d do it...


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Omfg why cant i lift my arms today argggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

do i wait till pain goes away till i go back


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

yes!

If you lifting really heavy ie, your strong (which I bet you are), do the 4 day split rather than the 3 day full body.

It gives you more rest time.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

cheers Opeth

just up and still sore

but i gather that im straining muscles i dont normally strain so with a certain timescale these will stop being sore


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

OD with the greatest respect telling someone who`s not trained before do start a 4 day split is daft.

you`ll be sore from pretty much anything at first slaine.

you always feel sore the day after training but the DOMS are usually the worst when you first start.

you will take longer to recover with your shifts.

i was the same as age you when i started training successfully and have never trained more than 2x a week 

i did however train unsuccessfully for several years on an3 and 4 day split on nites lol


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Firstly, serious respect for the photo's mate, I wouldn't have the balls for it and we're basically the same shape. I took Cals advice when I started on the site and it helped me understand the exercise and my own bodies response to the training. It's just a personal perspective but I'd give the full body routine a go to begin with, there are tons of different opinions on here but only you will know what works best for you. I'll definately be reading this log. Take it slow with the weight loss. Good luck!


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Thats fair enough cal, you know more than me.

But you got to remeber you need more recovery time, as you probably lifting immendsly heavier weights than me.

Slains aim is to lose the bely, not neccesaryly get big muscles, so the weights is a calorie burning experience. (With added benift of muscles)

All depends how heavy those weights are.

Stick with the 3 day routine, slaine, untill you understand the routine, your body etc....

You just started!!

I only suggested that as nobody else had offered him any advice, and I had been doing the routine and it seemed pretty solid.

Then again what do I know, only in this game for 4 months. Its a beginners routine for a beginner.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

im a noob and ill stick to a noobs program

but thanks for advice

from your old padawan


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

your diet isnt to bad . are you losing weight on it because you will come to a point were your weight loss will slow down .

cardio is the key like the acelerater to speed up your weight loss .

i would at some point look at trying the keto diet as this will strip you but if your losing weight stick with it till you need to change


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

well this monday will only be my 2nd week of the diet and ive not fully achieved the cardio and weights i want.

I am still getting used to the diet and i hopefully wont hit that lul for a while yet

away to google keto


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

keto diet is basically a very low carb diet high protien and high fat you replace the carbs with fats for a energy source a sample would be

meal 1

6 whole eggs

meal2

whey and a spoon of peanut butter

meal 3

chiken cashews

meal 4

salmon

green veg

meal5

tuna

with added olive oil

grean veg

meal6

whey

spoon of peanut butter

cashews

this is just a sample you add carbs one day a week and have a cheat meal on this day for a refeed

just food for thought m8 a bit further down the line you could drop on somthing like this for a eight weeker its not realy a long term diet

fb


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

take it Keto is Ketosis diet similar to atkins.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Weighed in today

2 week weight loss is 14lb 3oz

Week 0: Weight: 262lbs

Week 1: Weight: 256lbs

Week 2: Weight: 247lbs


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

slaine said:


> take it Keto is Ketosis diet similar to atkins.


yes but with good food lol


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Gym went well on thursday did everything i wanted to do, sore on friday and today but not as sore as i was last week and i did alot more this time. Started cycling to work aswell which is only 10 per miles per day but i am aiming for 80 miles a week cycling.

My 18 days off are coming up soon, so i will be blitzing it big time.


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Good man you're doing well, keep it up.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

well this week ive been mainly eating lol

done well sticking to diet, cycled to work and back 3 out of 4 shifts i was going for 4 but my wee lassie wasnt well with stomach bug so she kindly passed it onto me so i needed to get to work as fast as i could incase i basically shat my pants.

so 1st day i cycled found it quite hard but even by the 3rd day i can notice a diff, which was nice.

Still only doing the weights once a week until my body gets used to it as pain still lasts a few days.

but hopefully if i feel better tomorrow im going to gym, really need to get a new seat or something for my bike as my ass feels like dirk diggler has gave me a right good seeing to.

Its quite funny how in the little time ive been doing this i now sound like an ex smoker to smokers in the way that im saying you shoudnt really eat that or this would be better or you need to do this instead of that. They must look at me and think listen fatso pot kettle black cos it looks like you dont practice what you preach.

Anyway ive noticed a huge diff in my attitude to cycling mainly due to the fact i now have the full SLAYER discography on my ipod.

anyway weigh in and gym tomorrow fingers crossed.


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Good man, all the best for the weigh-in tomorrow. After a good dose of the sh**s, may have help with a couple of pounds. Cycling to 'Reign in Blood' there's a thought.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Just noticed the journal Slaine. good luck mate, and like the ink!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks

the sleeve is only half done as the wife has only went and bloody booked florida again for next year so im skint for the next 11 months. I will get it finished tho. My lower legs are covered in ink, mainly religous stuff but the funny thing is i aint in the slightest religious i just find the stuff amazing and so diff.

I was in spain a few year back and i guy came upto me with a camera and said would i mind if he took a pic of my main tat on my leg,i said no worries and wsa quite pleased that someone appreciated them instead looking at me like a thug, anyway 3 days later the same dude runs upto me and shows me his arm and low and behold my tattoo was copied onto his arm.

When i was in the states this year, the wife was getting pissed off cos atleast once every couple of hours folk would come up and mention my ink and starting talking.

i want a back piece done when ive lost all the weight depicting my life from birth to present day and then add to it when something happens, but i also like japanese art as i spent months working there in Kyushu so i like all that malarky aswell


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

big bro post mortem actually makes a small amount off wee wee dribble out my captain winky when i listen to it loud lol


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

Post some pics up if you get shance bro, I've a dragon all the way down my back mainly my lefts handside. I want some more too, getting into biomech and fancy something right across me chest.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

ill get some pics up as soon as i can

i site i frequent alot is

Tattoos [bMEink.com]

its all catagorised aswell, some good bio stuff aswell.

Is it organic Bio or Metal Bio you prefer


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

70 mins in the gym this morning doing only weights, then a 15 mile cycle tonight.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

very very pissed off at only loosing 1.5lbs this week

makes me even more determined.

Before i got the idea of weights into my head i was only going to do cardio, and i wanted to loose 4.5 stone so that would get me down to 14.5 stones.

With doing weights now and eventually upping routines etc im not likely to achieve that am i.

ps thats me at 100 posts now does that mean i can access the illuminati section of XXX


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

1.5 is a decent loss m8 if you could lose that every week consistantly then you will be spot on . dont be negative this is a good loss and gives your body and skin time to adapt keep at it m8


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

It's the organic blades etc that I really like. 1.5lbs in a week is good after the initial drop and relistically you'd struggle to loose much more fat in a week, big numbers are mostly fluid anyhow.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

i was really wanting to loose 2lbs atleast


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Slaine mate it's still a loss, you're not carrying it around anymore. I'm the same at the mo but I'm thinking more along the lines of 12 - 18 months to really see a difference. Stick at it big man! There may be some pics of your Celtic brother on the way, if I ever grow some balls!!!!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

oh im sticking to it but im going crazy at the moment as its my youngest kids 3rd bday today and you ought to see the amount of scrumptious party food there is...

im abuot to go out on my bike i think

Ftblk36 just grow a set soldier and get those pics up no one is guna laugh or humiliate you are they. People on here think more off the people who post pictures imho.

need to get out the house there is over 12 kids and 8 adults and the noise level is about 160 decibels


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

question for y'all

as you know i want to loose weight and then build

so when doing weights, do i..

A: i do 3 sets of 10 and by the 8th im seriously struggliing

or

B: do i 3 sets of 20 at a lower rep


----------



## Alec (Jul 7, 2009)

Stick with 3 sets of 10 reps mate, as this will burn fat as well as build, high rep range may just burn fat and may not build much if any muscle, however we all respond in a different way to rep ranges, its a mine field.

Good way to lose fat, get a Wii fitness its amzing mate,


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks alec

i have a wii fit and just got a hold off my fitness coach cardio workout

but not had a chance of playing yet as watchmen is getting played on the 360 at the moment


----------



## allbro75 (Mar 15, 2007)

You say that you want to loose fat before you start to build muscle, I have experience of doing this alot for judo competitions. The advice I was given years ago which worked for me is doing high reps on exercises like deadlifts, squats, lunges and just about any other leg dominated exercises. Burns like hell and feels like pure torture at times but worked realy well for me. Will also improve your form on these exercises for when you come to bulk up later on.

If this is a dated way of doing things then please correct me, I used to be a 17st tubby and came down to a toned 14.5 st guy doing this at the time, along with cycling a good diet and judo training.

Good luck though mate will check in from time to time to see how you get on.

Allen.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Todays weigh in was 241lbs Get ****ing in there slainey boy

weight loss total 21lbs since 22/06/2009

4 more lbs off and ill see 16 stone on the scales for the first time in years


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

You go there big fella, I'm humbled in your mighty metal presence. I'm back up to 16st 10lbs but waist down to 43" so confused! Pleased for you mucker, pat thyself on back!!!!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

id love to see 16st 10lb my headbanging neeber


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

nice one boys keep it going


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

You will and it won't be long. :nod:


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

well thats me on my 18 days off now.

so im gunna try and do alternate days doing weights and cycling

i am aiming to loose 8lbs in the next 3 weeks


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Keep it up Slaine!!

Try not to get tempted on your holiday (if thats where your going for 18 days)


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

naw im off to fleetwood to see my auntie for 5 days

so ive already found FX Leisure that do £10 for 5 days so ill do my weights/cardio alternate days and im taking my own food down.

so wont be a hassle


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont go mad with training and cardio your bod will need some time to rest for muscle growth.

if i overdo it i lose weight but i suspect you could slow your metabolism down as youre the opposite body type to me...

but do have a good one bud!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

its getting so addictive cycling and weights, the only real thing that pisses me off is seeing weedy guys at the pushing heavier weights than i can.


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

That won't last forever matey. Give it time, do it right and you'll be looking better and lifting heavier.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

back from 5 days of pissing down rain in fleetwood did feck all exercise apart from a 1mile jog and i nearly died. Jogging sucks big time, anyway watched what i ate had the odd indulgence.

Starting weight 262lbs

Week 5 weight 236lbs


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Doing good slaine.

Keep it up!

Remeber there will be people and events that will knock the wind out of your sails from time to time.

Get your self off the floor, dust your self off, smack em in the face and just carry on!!

Also, do take a day or two off to just chill. You can slow your progress by doing to much. Thats whay I found with me.

Also an alternative to jogging you could try, is a power walk for an hour prefereably with some hills, with some heavy dumbells in a rucksack on your back!!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks opeth.

its actually getting so addictive, i mean i was waiting for the wife to get home from work tonight so i could go out cycling as in waiting so she can take over kids.

She was an hour late and i was desperate to get going. Done 15 miles in the total pishing rain aswell.

Was at gym yesterday and done a good workout with weights, so im hoping to get back tomorrow morn to the gym. If arms still sore then another 15 mile cycle will do me.

You would not believe the hate i have for jogging, id rather lick an oap's arse than jog.

as for power walking is that better than cycling as i love cycling


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

FAO Ftblk36

i quickly formatted my ipod and uploaded the full catalogue of Slayer, so we are talking a shitload of albums.

Anyway as i was in a hurry to get cycling and it was pishing down my ipod was tucked away to keep dry.

So i just pressed play thru all my clothes eventually and it must off been on songs, as this then lists all the songs on every album alphabetically

So i had to listen to Angel of Death about 9 times in a row then At dawn they sleep about 4 times then Chemical warfare another 6 times.

so in a 15 mile cycle i listened to 3 diff songs lol


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Cant really say if walking is better than cycling.

With walking, your more incontrol of the excersies,with cycling, you can coast alot....

If it raises your heart beat and you do it for around an hour, doenst matter i guess.


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

so basically i gave myself 10 months to loose 4 stone.

After 6 weeks ive lost 2 stone.

So that leaves me with 1.14lbs too loose per week to achieve the target.

i know its gunna get alot harder to loose weight the nearer it gets to my target weight


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

How strong are you slaine, by the way?

What kind of weights are you lifting, now that you'v settled in to the routines?

I.e what is your bench etc....


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

mate i aint that strong my gym is actually quite shite for serious weights.

it ranges from machine to machine but always between 30 and 55kg's

there isnt a bench press at the gym there is in my next town so i might start going there soon


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Well i guess you can only work wihth whats available to you.

If you can tho, move away from the machines and on to the free weights, far far better.

I started on the machines they have their place, but free weights is infinetly better.

The reason why you want to do things like bench and squats etc.... is because they work the major musle, gets the heart pumping, and thus is also condusive to fat burn!

If its feasable save your self time and effort, and most importnatly progress, and get your self on to that routine I sent you.

Get someone to sort out a diet for you on here, and your see increased progress!

Best of luck old chum.

On the diet side, try to eat around 5 times a day.People say six, but I find it a bit, hard to manage, at the end of the day, as lng as its 3 its ok. 5 is a good number.

Pre and post workout, get some carbs and protein in you, to fuel your workout, and to build muscle. I eat pre chicken breast sandwich, cheese slice, ham, and post workout, porridge pots with 30g protein whey and a banana.

Id say, for the sake of making your fat loss as rapid as possible eat sweet potatoe over white potatoe.... although ocasionaly white is fine.

Bread, and pasta, brown tho, these are not rules per se, just better for controlling blood sugar and hence fat gain etc...

Im glad to hear fat loss is going well and is to plan!!


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

cheers for the advice

at the end of my routine i do free weights and that is the only time i create a sweat during the session.

at the moment i can notice a fat loss around my chins

and my moobs have shrunk

and my belly is starting to get saggy instead of sticking out

so something is happening


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m seriously impressed that you can ride for 15 miles..i can do about 4 and i`m on deaths door...

i love walking,dont know if its a better fat burner or not-depends on the intensity i spose but cyclings obviously much better for cardiovascular..

(just started cycling to work myself)

isnt it odd how some peole see a push bike as a lower form of transport as opposed to the car..


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

i think the main push on the bike is if you can be bothered cycling when its raining and windy. As in going to work in the morning and look out the curtains to a Tsunami you think feck it im going in the car but if you still take the bike to me thats dedication.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its not 15 miles to work and back is it?


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Slaine..judging by the physiques on the Britiish Olympic track cycling team I'd say you could do a lot worse than cycling for your cardio. Those guys (in Cal's words from a bygone post) are built like tanks!

Verne


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

no its 5 mile there and back but i do that for 4 shifts then on 2 off my 4 days off i cycle 15 mile each time


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

been stuck at 234lbs for 2 weeks now mmmmm


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Started the weights?

What about the diet?


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

i will start the diet when the correct lot of food i have runs out, in 2 days time.

i will start that weight routine on sat night


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

231lbs this week.

woohooooooooooooo

2st 3lbs loss so far

not long till Operation Stud Muffin will enter its final stage muhahahahahahahaha


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

226lbs this week

2st 8lbs total loss so far


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

How is slaines progress going?


----------



## slaine1466867962 (Apr 19, 2009)

getting there slowly but thats me now down to 15st 12lbs

so another 2 lb weight loss and that will be 3 stone in total

over a period of 14 weeks ish


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

Glad to hear it big lad. Keep her lit!!!:becky:


----------



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Any updates slaine?


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Well done matey keep it up


----------

